# MannM Railroad 2-8-8-2 Mallet



## mrh044 (Oct 11, 2008)

I acquired a Mallet several months ago that I planned to use as power on the MannM Railroad excursion train. Here is the result.I stripped the engine down to the frame in order to paint the drivers black. I used a sacrificial test track and let the engine run in place as I lightly spray painted the drivers. A little paint goes a long way here! I just wanted to cover the metal but not gum the moving components up. When I was done painting, I took paint thinner on a Q tip and cleaned the electric contact points. Keeping the coats light allowed the engine to run during the painting process. This engine is track powered so keeping the flange clean was a big concern! Once I finished painting the drivers, I put the engine on the actual track and let it run for an hour as the paint dried. I figured this way the paint would not chip or flake off. I was very nervous to do this in the first place but after doing it, I am really pleased with the results.The rest of the engine was painted and lettered for the MannM Railroad. Canvas sunshades were built and the whistle painted brass.The original plastic coal load was cut out. I lowered the plate that the new coal load would sit on and installed a Phoenix Pb9 sound system. Then I painted ballast and HO scale boulders black and glued them into the tender. I then weathered the coal load. As you can see, that is the only thing that is weathered right now but hopefully I will get a chance to weather the engine soon.I will post another thread that shows the MannM Railroad excursion cars that I painted up.


----------



## mrh044 (Oct 11, 2008)




----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi 

Nice looking Mallet and the layout looks great too.


----------



## mrh044 (Oct 11, 2008)

Thanks!


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice work on the drivers. 

I always wanted mine to have a "hard working but maintained" look. It's achieved that over time.


----------



## Ray Dunakin (Jan 6, 2008)

Very nice!


----------



## BrianTFowler (Sep 20, 2012)

who makes the Vanderbuilt tender?


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

AristoCraft makes a Vanderbilt tender. Looking at the Mallet, the engine is most likely an AristoCraft. Chuck 

AristoCraft has a two VB TENDERS. One with the mikado (4 wheel trucks) and one with the Mallet (6 wheel trucks).


----------

